# anybody have the match schedule for the USSDA biobanding event down Norco/Silverlake this Jan 11/12?



## Kante (Jan 10, 2020)

anybody have the match schedule for the USSDA biobanding event down Norco/Silverlake this Jan 11/12?


----------



## Ed Ho (Jan 10, 2020)

Not the complete schedule.  On the boys side, Surf plays real SoCal Saturday and LAFC Sunday.  The games are at 11 am and 2 pm.  The bio 1 teams (generally 07s and 06s) are at 11 each day and bio 2 (06/05) is at 2.

Based on that, for boys LAFC vs Pats Saturday and Real SoCal vs Pats Sunday would be the match ups.

If you plan to come down, shoot me a DM and I’ll say hi at the event to thank you for posting all the great content.


----------



## Kante (Jan 10, 2020)

Ed Ho said:


> Not the complete schedule.  On the boys side, Surf plays real SoCal Saturday and LAFC Sunday.  The games are at 11 am and 2 pm.  The bio 1 teams (generally 07s and 06s) are at 11 each day and bio 2 (06/05) is at 2.
> 
> Based on that, for boys LAFC vs Pats Saturday and Real SoCal vs Pats Sunday would be the match ups.
> 
> If you plan to come down, shoot me a DM and I’ll say hi at the event to thank you for posting all the great content.


thanks for this! Will ping you if we head down.


----------



## focomoso (Jan 13, 2020)

Talked to a couple of Pats parents / kids who were there on Saturday and they thought it was pretty ridiculous given that LAFC's "small" teams were even more over-sized relative to the Pats small teams because of just how huge the LAFC kids are to begin with.


----------

